# Weboof 3GP Convertor was invited to publish, a professional fashion entertainment pre



## topsofts (Dec 23, 2009)

Some people have asked we to develop dedicated to 3gp video converter software. And Open Sesame Technology Corporation Ltd. released a new video processing software today: Weboof 3GP Convertor. It is a professional software, which is used to convert to 3gp mobile phone video.

The following is an extract from the official website of the software release announcement.

Weboof 3GP Convertor Version 1.0 Beta Released


----------

